# Dart Frogs in Alabama



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, I live in Huntsville, AL and I was wondering if anyone else in Alabama or close by has ordered dart frogs online before? Where did you get them from?

I was thinking of going with Josh's Frogs or someone similar as they are an established, trusted source, but if there is somewhere great closer by I would prefer that probably.

Thanks


----------



## dpal666 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alas, I wish I still lived there, used to be in New Market, Now I'm out in NV.

Good luck and I hope you find someone out there


----------

